# [Solved] Framebuffer (vesafb) in Linux 2.6.28

## MaximeG

Hi,

I've installed kernel 2.6.27 lately and framebuffer stopped working.

The problem is I don't really know what to set up in kemel to get it back working for my nvidia card.

So if someone could give me some hint on which configuration I need to enable back the framebuffer for my video card, I'd be grateful  :Smile: 

(It used to work perfectly on my 2.6.26 kernel)

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I would like to know if you use the Vesa Framebuffer or something else ?

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

To be honest I don't really remember last kernel default.

It used to wrok quite efficiently using it, but since the new kernel version I suspect framebuffer not to be enabled by default anymore.

I may find the one I need by trying them one by one, one after the other. But I don't want to mess something up doing this.

I know your question is relevant, but I honestly cannot answer it. My question being basically yours : which framebuffer should I use and how to install it properly considering I have an nvidia GPU.

Kind Regards,

Maxime

----------

## Xake

 *MaximeG wrote:*   

> I know your question is relevant, but I honestly cannot answer it. My question being basically yours : which framebuffer should I use and how to install it properly considering I have an nvidia GPU.

 

What is your use-case?

If you are using X you can forget about nvidiafb, as it kills kittens 8or other nvidia drivers trying to handle the same hardvare).

In that case you should if you are running x86 try vesafb, if not try uvesafb. Both are in the kernel, but uvesafb are a bit harder to setup (if yu cannot remeber setting it up earlier, this was not what you used).

That said: is there no way for you to retrieve your old working config?

Like looking inside /usr/src/(name of your old kernel)/.config?

Or If you used genkernel /etc/kernels/(name of your old kernel)?

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

According to my grub settings, I used to use vesafb.

I dig in the new kernel configuration and found a list of different brand specific FB drivers (nvidiafb ...) and even the uvesafb but couldn't find the vesafb module.

I found other framebuffer supports but couldn't make sure it was the vesafb (using the help menu option).

Do you happen to know where it's the option in the kernel config ?

Thanks !

Maxime

----------

## Xake

 *MaximeG wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> According to my grub settings, I used to use vesafb.
> 
> I dig in the new kernel configuration and found a list of different brand specific FB drivers (nvidiafb ...) and even the uvesafb but couldn't find the vesafb module.
> ...

 

IIRC it is listed as "VESA support", directly below "VGA support" under framebuffert-drivers.

Cannot confimr currently.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Well, as I said in my previous post, I couldn't find it in the framebuffer devices.

I see the vga support (module vga16fb or something) and directly below it I have the userspace vesa support (module uvesafb)

But I cannot find (vesafb) in the list.

Have they removed it from 2.6.27 kernels, or have they moved somewhere else in the kernel config ?

Thanks,

Maxime

----------

## ok

You have to select  'Support for frame buffer devices' as build-in not as module:

```

Symbol: FB_VESA [=n]

   Prompt: VESA VGA graphics support

     Defined at drivers/video/Kconfig:675

     Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && FB=y && X86

     Location:

       -> Device Drivers

         -> Graphics support

           -> Support for frame buffer devices (FB [=y])

     Selects: FB_CFB_FILLRECT && FB_CFB_COPYAREA && FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT && VIDEO_SELECT

                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Symbol: FB_UVESA [=n]

   Prompt: Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

     Defined at drivers/video/Kconfig:657

     Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && FB && CONNECTOR

     Location:

       -> Device Drivers

         -> Graphics support

           -> Support for frame buffer devices (FB [=y])

     Selects: FB_CFB_FILLRECT && FB_CFB_COPYAREA && FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT && FB_MODE_HELPERS

```

----------

## MaximeG

Thanks,

Looks like that compiling it in kernel instead as a module worked.

Although, now using kernel 2.6.28, it doesn't recognize my configuration anymore. It says it doesn't know the vga mode : 31A.

It's the same configuration (grub.conf) as before, and it used to work :

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.28 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

```

Do the options changed ?

Thanks,

Maxime

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Nobody knows how to use (configure) the FrameBuffer with kernel 2.6.28 ?

Thanks,

Maxime

----------

## swimmer

Should'n that be "video=uvesafb"? Besides that you're missing "console=tty1" in your cmdline ...

Finally my /etc/modprobe.d/options:

```
options uvesafb mode_option=1280x1024-32@75

options uvesafb scroll=ywrap mtrr=3
```

HTH

swimmer

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Well, I'm trying to use vesafb and not uvesafb. So it's configured to video=vesafb on purpose.

This configuration line (which comes from my grub.conf) used to work well with my previous version of kernel (2.6.26 at least, can't be sure for the 2.6.27 though).

So my question is, what has changed since 2.6.26 concerning vesafb ?

About this module options in 

```
/etc/modprobe.d/options
```

Is it valid for baselayout 2 (which one I'm currently using)?[/code]

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## swimmer

Ok - sorry about the confusion with vesafb & uvesafb :-/

And I have no idea whether /etc/modprobe.d/options is a legal option for your baselayout-2 - but you can also use /etc/modules.d/vesafb for example so this should not be such a big problem  :Wink: 

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## MaximeG

Ok thanks  :Smile: 

I'll have to figure out how these options need to be configured for baselayout 2 then, since I know it uses a different syntax than what it used to.

Anyway, seems like I'll have to try out this uvesafb.

Maxime

----------

## MaximeG

Ok,

My bad ...   :Embarassed: 

It looks like I checked the wrong fb module in my kernel config.

So indeed : compiling in kernel support for frame buffer and hardware driver FB_VESA worked.

Regards and Thanks !

Maxime

----------

